# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Mizzou Striker Against White Privilege Comes from $20 Million Family

## sargentodiaz

And we're supposed to sympathize with thugs like this?


Read one of many stories about this @ http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015...th-20-million/


CONFIRMED: There Is Absolutely ZERO EVIDENCE of Any Racist Incident on Mizzou Campus in Last 6 Months @ http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015...last-6-months/

----------

Libhater (11-14-2015),Trinnity (11-11-2015),usfan (11-11-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

I have seen this before in very weathy blacks.  They remain convinced that they exist in severe poverty and oppression.

----------


## St James

......it's called cognitive dissonance......

----------

Coolwalker (11-11-2015),DeadEye (11-11-2015),KSigMason (11-13-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

omg :Facepalm:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> ......it's called cognitive dissonance......


No, its called gaming the system to get your way and increase your wealth.

----------

St James (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

They never really do explain what they are "striking" against, other than white privilege. 

I will come across as really "racist" when I say this, but I have a rebuttal for white privilege called "universal black failure"

It doesn't matter what country, black or white, so the argument for white privilege is meaningless. Blacks fail, no matter the political leanings of the country in question, no matter the racial makeup of the country, the failure is universal in terms of black populations.

Obviously there are individuals who succeed, while black populations fail worldwide. 

If anyone wants to argue with me on the merits of my assertions I will be happy to do so.

----------

St James (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

The crazy part is that we argue these points without direct intelligence, without direct specific points that identify the problem.

Perhaps dancing around the subject all of our lives will lead to contentment and happiness, well done, I applaud that.

The problem remains, as blacks complain more and more openly about equal treatment, we cannot dance around this subject forever. There is either the current explanation of the left, which is "White Privilege gives whites an unfair advantage" or "Whites outperform blacks in the same manner as East Asians outperform whites"

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Taking the issue head on makes one a white supremacist, despite the evidence. That is the most troubling aspect to modern society that I can think of.

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am not a white supremacist. I do not think that the IQ question alone is relevant in terms of judging the worth of a human being.

However, I do believe that relative success is measured along the IQ scale.

----------


## Virgil Jones

It is crazy how these issues are ignored in every way. Some topics are not allowed anywhere

----------


## DeadEye

I for one am tired of this race crap. I am tired of the black privilege being given out to blacks who claim white privilege has oppressed them. A bunch of damned cry babies if ya ask me.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I for one am tired of this race crap. I am tired of the black privilege being given out to blacks who claim white privilege has oppressed them. A bunch of damned cry babies if ya ask me.


The reason they argue white privilege is because that is the only moronic solution that they can come up with.

----------


## Virgil Jones

There is another solution to the question, which is the IQ gap. They really do not want to tackle the problem from that viewpoint

----------


## Virgil Jones

The less biased that tests are created, the IQ gap grows. This is factual, not some kind of fiction by nazis or something. There is no cultural bias that can explain the IQ gap. It is factual, I think.

----------


## Virgil Jones

In fact, IQ is a great predictor of crime rates, I kid you not

----------


## Virgil Jones

I realize that saying that blacks have a lower IQ is insulting. I have never thought about it that way with others, I recognize that a lot of people have a higher IQ than me, I do not find that offensive in any way.

The average black IQ is obviously lower than whites, that is well known, just look around.

----------


## DeadEye

> The reason they argue white privilege is because that is the only moronic solution that they can come up with.


It's absurd to me. Black folk are at the bottom of the economic ladder because they limit their ability to grow and prosper by accepting the government hand out. The benefits they receive insure that they remain in poverty to be eligible for the benefits. Therefore it must be an IQ thing.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

That is exactly the problem. Lower IQ, that equals more crime, more chaos, more failure.

I do not say this to disparage blacks, I say this to encourage more blacks to succeed on the level of Benjamin Carson.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I guess I would ask that others submit alternate reasons for universal black failure worldwide

----------


## Virgil Jones

I would submit that the "Black Lives Matter" movement, along with many other persons, have invited this inquiry into black matters. I really believe we should delve into these issues with an open mind and an open heart. What the hell is going on?

----------


## Parabellum

> I realize that saying that blacks have a lower IQ is insulting. I have never thought about it that way with others, I recognize that a lot of people have a higher IQ than me, I do not find that offensive in any way.
> 
> The average black IQ is obviously lower than whites, that is well known, just look around.


That's actually science. Peer-reviewed etc, and makes moonbats screechy hysterical if you mention it, you know, how science-based they are on everything, yeah right.

And crime is absolutely tied to lower IQ. People with lower IQ's have fewer options and don't value delayed gratification and are more likely to lash out in violent behavior, ie, crime.

----------

DeadEye (11-11-2015),Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## Parabellum

We don't believe the guy was actually on a hunger strike anyway. He would look a lot less fleshy after such an ordeal. Probably why they banned reporters and cameramen from their precious tent city Safe Space*™*. What a bunch of losers.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> We don't believe the guy was actually on a hunger strike anyway. He would look a lot less fleshy after such an ordeal. Probably why they banned reporters and cameramen from their precious tent city Safe Space*™*. What a bunch of losers.


They bring these issues to the forefront, they cry for safe spaces in which nobody can disagree with them in any way. I almost feel that a nuclear holocaust would be good for mother Earth, at least these crybabies would be gone

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am not exactly brave, with my anonymous username, not much bravery there to talk about universal black failure

----------


## Virgil Jones

The Missouri problem has revealed that this can no longer be ignored. It must be addressed.

----------


## Virgil Jones

We can continue to ignore things, and the accepted position will always be that white privilege creates everything for whites, while dark people suffer.

I said that nicely, for them, that is what they believe.

I believe something far different

----------


## Virgil Jones

Until conservative white folks wake up and start accepting that the beliefs of liberals are not going to move society forward, we are always going to be headed towards hell

----------


## Parabellum

> The Missouri problem has revealed that this can no longer be ignored. It must be addressed.


Oh yeah, it's going to be addressed alrighty, it's just a matter of who gets to frame the problem in their terms. So far the left has been very, very dishonest in its framing.  Like the "hands up don't shoot" -- there's a total lie that now forms the template for viewing the 'problem' among a large subset of our population. And with that paradigm firmly lodged in their minds they have zero appetite for being more fact-based. It would require effort to do so. And honesty, in which they are severely lacking. It would be painful to them to admit they were wrong so it ain't happening.

There is trouble on the horizon. Obama has done a magnificent job of healing the racial divide... we are now at such an impasse it is hard to see this being resolved without nationwide bouts of violence.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## Coolwalker

I'm sick of thugs in every size, shape, color and religion. May they all fall in a sinkhole.

----------


## Canadianeye

There is just so much involved in all of this, it is simply amazing. I actually read as much as I can at the moment, regarding the wealthy young black man. I haven't come up with anything yet, where he discusses white privilege, however he had written letters prior to his hunger strike, saying that diversity training etc, where a good small step, but nowhere near enough, and talked about the lengthy history of issues at the university.

Then he wrote his hunger strike letter, which again I could not find anything saying clearly about white privilege. He wrote about homophobia, sexism, racism, transgenderism, etc.

I am finding, especially after the Taylor Head admission about that it was a lie about the KKK being on campus, and that he (Taylor Head) was working with the police and administration regarding the KKK on campus.

He lied. What else is he lying about? Did the first incident really happen that someone called him a ******? Did the second incident really happen that someone called him a ******?

Who, at approximately 0200 hrs took human excrement and made a swastika on the wall?
*
I would start with the liar, if a proper investigation ever comes of it*. I doubt very much it will mean much at this point. Football players were incited by these "alleged" racial events. Dramatic hunger strikes by a rich kid alumni came in the wake, and also assisted in getting someone fired.

The media has generated what they consider a long list of "incidents" that have happened on campus. That is their way of preparing for so what..."the ends justify the means". The BLM and the 1950 people will lap it up and take it as fuel, to further cause as much disruption and destruction of the campus as they can cause.

Taylor Head...I know it was you. I think others know it is you as well. Guard your friends carefully, they don't always stay your friends. Watch out for repercussions when you have a falling out with one or two them.

----------

usfan (11-11-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I realize that saying that blacks have a lower IQ is insulting. I have never thought about it that way with others, I recognize that a lot of people have a higher IQ than me, I do not find that offensive in any way.
> 
> The average black IQ is obviously lower than whites, that is well known, just look around.


Asians and Ashkenazi Jews sit at the top of the IQ scale, so it's not as though white people who recognize the reality of IQ testing could possibly be 'white supremacists".

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I have seen this before in very weathy blacks.  They remain convinced that they exist in severe poverty and oppression.


The Rachael Dolezals of the rich.   Mental illness is no respecter of persons.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Does anyone have any info on the liar who found the poop swastika at 2 in the morning...ran to tell everyone and there's no evidence that there ever was one?  

was it this poor little rich boy?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Did anyone mention that this is his eighth year in Missouri?    Talk about Peter Pan Syndrome.

----------

sargentodiaz (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Asians and Ashkenazi Jews sit at the top of the IQ scale, so it's not as though white people who recognize the reality of IQ testing could possibly be 'white supremacists".


Exactly.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Did anyone mention that this is his eighth year in Missouri?    Talk about Peter Pan Syndrome.


I cannot see any self respecting Nazi drawing a swastika in poop. A liberal, however, drawing a poop swastika, that I can see.

----------


## teeceetx

The issue of IQ is certainly an interesting one, especially given that there are certainly "agendas" at work in these studies.  But it doesn't take a genius to see that blacks WORLDWIDE fail to achieve at the same levels as Asians or Whites, as a group.  Yes there are certainly exceptions.  But LOOK at the worlds HISTORY.  Look at Africa.  Look at Europe.  Look at Asia.  And you will see clear delineations or evidence of the capabilities of people in those regions.  No one can tell (without testing), which individuals are the gifted among any of the populations, but we are speaking on a macro level.  Whether we like the results or not, it's there for all to see.

This dolt on the hunger strike obviously did not inherit his fathers lofty IQ, and for him to be promoting himself to be part of a group that is being repressed by Whites, demonstrates that.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## St James

> That's actually science. Peer-reviewed etc, and makes moonbats screechy hysterical if you mention it, you know, how science-based they are on everything, yeah right.
> 
> And crime is absolutely tied to lower IQ. People with lower IQ's have fewer options and don't value delayed gratification and are more likely to lash out in violent behavior, ie, crime.


...a higher IQ would result in better planning. Better planning would result in the likelihood of getting caught being reduced.

----------


## Dan40

> I guess I would ask that others submit alternate reasons for universal black failure worldwide


In kindness to blacks, we live in a society structure and culture that was greatly similar in Europe, in south America, and in Asia.

Our American culture is an assimilation of all of them.

Blacks lived in a completely dissimilar societal culture.  Nothing that we do, act, think, or react is "familiar" to them.  They are still dominated by their tribal, jungle culture and still cannot grasp how to live in our type culture.

Under even the slightest stress, they think TRIBE, not right or wrong, TRIBE.

----------


## Calypso Jones

all these little special snowflakes have decided not to go to clas on campis today cause the admenistrashun is not conserned about there safdy.   They says that they are afraid of the big ole mean ole white racists on campis.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> all these little special snowflakes have decided not to go to clas on campis today cause the admenistrashun is not conserned about there safdy.   They says that they are afraid of the big ole mean ole white racists on campis.


They are claiming this to a national audience. They say that basically the KKK is running around scaring them. We here know that is not true, but the leftist media is not running the story that way, I would think. White Privilege is the new battle call for the left, this will not go away until we stand up to that notion. White Privilege is the most racist idea that has come along during my lifetime.

----------


## Virgil Jones

So the school is not in class, basically on lockdown, over "feared" white terrorists who want to shoot up the school. Does it matter at all that the threat is imaginary?

----------


## Virgil Jones

As the SWAT teams deploy on the imaginary enemy, and the media continues to spin this, I just wonder if anyone will point out the obvious.

----------


## Canadianeye

> They are claiming this to a national audience. They say that basically the KKK is running around scaring them. We here know that is not true, but the leftist media is not running the story that way, I would think. White Privilege is the new battle call for the left, this will not go away until we stand up to that notion. White Privilege is the most racist idea that has come along during my lifetime.


The kid who started the KKK is on campus, admitted he lied. Taylor Head.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> The kid who started the KKK is on campus, admitted he lied. Taylor Head.


What is he saying?

----------


## DeadEye

Why is no one reporting on the BPP and the Nation of Islam being on campus? Aren't they terrorist organizations?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Why is no one reporting on the BPP and the Nation of Islam being on campus? Aren't they terrorist organizations?


Intelligent people know these things, good point, good luck getting that on the nightly news

----------


## Virgil Jones

Meanwhile, white privilege is doing great harm to humanity. I am not sure if the human species can survive this assault by white people on mankind. I would really like to address a UN assembly of nations, to explain the evil nature of my relatives, and myself

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am still waiting for the example of the successful black country. Way to go to the person that presents that.

----------


## Parabellum

> So the school is not in class, basically on lockdown, over "feared" white terrorists who want to shoot up the school. Does it matter at all that the threat is imaginary?


Trying to get out of midterms most likely.

----------


## RMNIXON

> And we're supposed to sympathize with thugs like this?




I recall Thomas Sowell commenting decades ago that Affirmative Action for blacks in Higher Education was often to the benefit of very wealthy black families, not the down trodden poor the liberal dopes would have you to believe. The wealthy and connected are using race to get even further ahead in a system that discriminates against white students. 

I would imagine the problem is a lot worse today and here we have the ultimate proof!  :Geez:

----------

St James (11-12-2015)

----------


## St James

> I recall Thomas Sowell commenting decades ago that Affirmative Action for blacks in Higher Education was often to the benefit of very wealthy black families, not the down trodden poor the liberal dopes would have you to believe. The wealthy and connected are using race to get even further ahead in a system that discriminates against white students. 
> 
> I would imagine the problem is a lot worse today and here we have the ultimate proof!


that kid has never missed a meal............

----------


## Virgil Jones

I wish we really had conservatives who have comedic license. These events are fodder for comedy, it is truly almost inconceivable that these events are happening nationwide

----------


## St James

> I wish we really had conservatives who have comedic license. These events are fodder for comedy, it is truly almost inconceivable that these events are happening nationwide


ask and ye shall receive
http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ks-Great-Eight

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Univ of Mo Trouble-maker Linked to Who?*






Is anyone surprised by this? Read more @ http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015...nked-to-obama/

----------


## Dan40

> Did anyone mention that this is his eighth year in Missouri?    Talk about Peter Pan Syndrome.


Now be fair.  After 8 years he is probably nearing the end of his first year of study toward his Masters in BlackLivesMatter [but not to the missing fathers]

----------


## KSigMason

His apparel (specifically his hat) offends me more than anything. What a douche!

----------

St James (11-13-2015)

----------


## Dan40

*#BlackLiesMatter.
*
******s lie so much they no longer realize there is truth.

Are they ready willing and able to give up, "whitey", "Jim", "Honkey" and a host of other racial slurs THEY delight in using?

Is any white person OFFENDED by a dumb ****** calling us "whitey?"  Not hardly.

----------

